# Disgusted vet article!



## pines of rome (4 October 2013)

Having one cat with cancer, a blind one with kidney failure and one with thyroid/ renal problems, I do worry about how much treatment I put them through and after reading this, I think I will trust my own judgement rather than the vets!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=u_lnqg2vhFSm5RtV8u5_Nw&bvm=bv.53537100,d.ZG4


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2013)

Are you really that surprised at much of what has been written?  I think it's what a lot of us would already acknowledge.

Thankfully most people I know, know when to say enough is enough.


----------



## Nudibranch (4 October 2013)

Sadly not a big surprise. My 30 yo Cushings veteran gave up overnight last winter. The spark went and I called the vet stating that she needed to be pts. He spent a good 20 minutes talking about what they could try at the clinic, remedial farriery and imprint shoes...it then took another 20 minutes of examination for him to agree that actually she wasn't having a laminitic episode and old age had finally caught up with her.

He royally messed up the pts too but that's another story. I don't use that practice any more.

ETS before anyone accuses me of vet-bashing, the best vet I've ever known also worked at that practice but I couldn't risk this one being on call in an emergency. There are good and bad.


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2013)

Nudibranch said:



			ETS before anyone accuses me of vet-bashing, the best vet I've ever known also worked at that practice but I couldn't risk this one being on call in an emergency. There are good and bad.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a vet basher either.  Thankfully those I've dealt with have always been fantastic.  And those I was left confident in were simply told what I expected to happen - and it did.


----------



## theraven (4 October 2013)

I have to say that I have noticed this more and more as the years have gone by, the equine vet near to us tries to send everything to Liverpool, we found out later that it is because he gets a back hander from them. -_- Not thinking at all about the treatment on the yard and scaring the owners, just about the money.


----------



## s4sugar (4 October 2013)

That article is dated late 2009 - nothing has changed though.


----------



## Booboos (4 October 2013)

It's the Mail Online, I wouldn't use it to wipe my bottom!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 October 2013)

I never take what vets say as gospel either. Having had a few experiences in the past when I've told the vet (politely) to cut the C*** and put the animal to sleep instead. 

Latest gem was vet suggesting my horse had an MRI. When I asked how having an MRI would make a difference to the treatment plan, the vet paused for a moment and said.' Erm... good question. It wouldn't.'


----------



## Murphy88 (4 October 2013)

Funny how normally when Daily Fail articles are posted, people are quick to point out the likely inaccuracies in any story from the Mail, yet because its about a vet, it must be true!

http://www.cpd-solutions.com/blog/?p=42
This is one of several replies to the article, the official BVA and RCVS responses can also be found with a quick google. 

This vet appeared to have never actually worked in a small animal practice when he wrote the article, so I find it interesting that he knows so much about the so-called disgusting practices that go on in one. Certainly, I have never known of any dog that has been kept on a drip for weeks, likewise I have never known an amputation patient to have such horrendous recoveries - even in Fiji, where every fracture patient has the limb amputated with minimal pain relief available and blunt scalpels, those dogs are sent home the next day and do fine. 

He was also promoting his book at this time. And obviously no one has ever used outrageous, attention grabbing articles to promote books in the past. Ever.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 October 2013)

You don't need to be a vet to know that some vet's see animals as cash cows. As a client, I've been disgusted by the suggestions made to treat animals of mine. 
 Over vaccination is a very common example.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 October 2013)

for me it just outlines you need to use a vet you trust and you also always need to ask the all important question,, 'what would you do if it was your pet?' of your vet.

most people require a vet to give them all the options and the owner is responsible for making the final decision.

as for the bulldog section,, what a load of tosh i know many bulldogs that have been bred from and never have i known one be artificially inseminated  with or without a GA, that does not mean it does not happen but that frequently puppies are born with a natural mating being the cause.

yes vets ceasar the bitch to deliver the pups but what else are they supposed to do?


----------



## Murphy88 (4 October 2013)

horserider said:



			You don't need to be a vet to know that some vet's see animals as cash cows. As a client, I've been disgusted by the suggestions made to treat animals of mine. 
 Over vaccination is a very common example.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the people who's (adult) dogs have died from parvo in the recent outbreak near our practice would say that over vaccination might have been preferable to their dogs dying from a preventable illness.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 October 2013)

Murphy88 said:



			I'm sure the people who's (adult) dogs have died from parvo in the recent outbreak near our practice would say that over vaccination might have been preferable to their dogs dying from a preventable illness.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure whacking every vaccine into dogs and cats every year is just what they need. Its a scam.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 October 2013)

horserider said:



			Yes, I'm sure whacking every vaccine into dogs and cats every year is just what they need. Its a scam.
		
Click to expand...

as a child I was horrified every time why of my biological father puppies/dogs died of parvo, he lived on an airfield with about 20 units on it the vast majority of the dogs were not vaccinated, in 10yrs I only saw him once or twice a year and in all that time I only ever saw met one dog a second time, parvo used to be rife due to lack of vaccination and it is on the increase again purely because the amount of people opting out of vaccinating is on the increase.

If people really did have concerns about the risks associated with vaccinating they would be blood testing to test immunity levels but most don't bother


----------



## Echo Bravo (4 October 2013)

Perhaps if the vac's were not so expensive, maybe more people would have their pets done. I had some liquid teardrops for one of my dogs, they charged me £13 and I can get it from Boots for £4.50 a tube and seeing he has to have the drops 4 times a day for the rest of his life there is a hell of a difference of what it cost me now that if I get buying from the vets and it is the same brand.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 October 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			Perhaps if the vac's were not so expensive, maybe more people would have their pets done. I had some liquid teardrops for one of my dogs, they charged me £13 and I can get it from Boots for £4.50 a tube and seeing he has to have the drops 4 times a day for the rest of his life there is a hell of a difference of what it cost me now that if I get buying from the vets and it is the same brand.
		
Click to expand...

vaccinations are a dam sight cheaper than trying to save the life of a dog that has parvo, who much do you feel is a reasonable charge for a health check and vaccination that covers a 12 month period at the least?

most vets cannot compete on price with the likes of boots who have massive buying power, but most vets I know would tell you that it is cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## MissTyc (4 October 2013)

I am so grateful that both the small and large animal clinics I use for all my animals are very no-nonsense. My decisions have never been brought in question and only realistic options have been discussed. I am so glad as it's made difficult days a lot easier.


----------



## Echo Bravo (4 October 2013)

Twiggy2 I pay £30 per month for my 3 dogs, so they get 6 monthly check ups and their yearly jab. My terrier cost us £3000 with his bad eye and no the vet didn't say we could get the drops cheaper elsewhere, some people are on a tight budget so vacs go out of the window.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 October 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			Twiggy2 I pay £30 per month for my 3 dogs, so they get 6 monthly check ups and their yearly jab. My terrier cost us £3000 with his bad eye and no the vet didn't say we could get the drops cheaper elsewhere, some people are on a tight budget so vacs go out of the window.
		
Click to expand...

surely that £30 per month pays for more than just vaccs, at my vets there is a scheme and £10 per month per dog would cover cost of all flea and worm treatment, free nail clip/weight clinic and nurses would give wormers if you needed, a health check with vaccs and a nurse check 6 months after vaccs, 20% off lifetime drugs and 10 % off everything else including proffesional fees, for puppies it would also include ID chip and 20% off neutering.

do you really pay £120 per year and that only covers vaccs and a 6 monthly check?


----------



## hnmisty (21 October 2013)

And the owner wouldn't think that their elderly and ill dog didn't need putting to sleep? Got that far and got too annoyed. Some owners don't want to face reality. My neighbours at home took 6 months longer to have their dog PTS than it should have. 

Maybe my dad is a rarity, or maybe that's why he left practice 30 years ago and has worked for DEFRA since (for all his sins ) but he doesn't believe in "playing god" with animals' lives. 

Anyone who would follow the instructions given in their lectures to not PTS over seeing a sick animal in front of them shouldn't be a vet.


----------

